# Error While Backing Up Image of /Data on CWM?



## kevin95 (Sep 30, 2012)

I tried to do a nandroid backup today but an error message showed up near the end of the backup process and it said that the /data part of my phone couldn't be backed up. Any ideas why?

I'm currently running Vanilla Rootbox (Nightly-20130203) (Lean Kernel 5.8.2-05126) (Maguro)


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

This used to happen to me all the time. It had something to do with file sizes being too large. cwm puts a cap. I moved to twrp and I've been fine ever since.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

KRUSH101 said:


> This used to happen to me all the time. It had something to do with file sizes being too large. cwm puts a cap. I moved to twrp and I've been fine ever since.


That was on restore.
Not backup.
And it wasn't cwm that put a cap...the phone can't handle 2gigs at once. So the files were too large.
TWRP had this problem too, but fixed it a lot quicker by simply splitting the images into chunks ...CWM has had it fixed for a long time though.

OP:
Your sdcard is likely full. Or too full to proceed. How much free space do you have?


----------



## kevin95 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> That was on restore.
> Not backup.
> And it wasn't cwm that put a cap...the phone can't handle 2gigs at once. So the files were too large.
> TWRP had this problem too, but fixed it a lot quicker by simply splitting the images into chunks ...CWM has had it fixed for a long time though.
> ...


I still have 2gbs left so I'm pretty sure storage space isn't the issue.

Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

kevin95 said:


> I still have 2gbs left so I'm pretty sure storage space isn't the issue.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.


 Not remaining storage.
The size of the files created, but I was clarifying for KRUSH. Shouldn't be your issue, either way.


----------

